# Zimmerwand bemalen! Aber wie?



## Mondryx (14. Oktober 2007)

Hiho! Hab da mal ein Anliegen, dass ich mir nicht allein beantworten kann.

Ich möchte meine Zimmerwand bemalen. Da diese ziemlich kahl ist. Ein Motiv hab ich mir auch schon augedacht. Nur jetzt stellt sich mir folgendes Problem. Mit was für Farben bemale ich meine Wand? Die Kontur wollte ich mit Bleistift vorzeichnen damit ich orientierungslinien habe.

Aber wie gesagt. Mit was für Farben soll ich meine Wand bemalen? Tusche deckt denke ich mal nicht so gut ab. Und normale Wandfarbe halte ich auch nicht für die richtige Lösung.

Achja, mit was für Pinseln soll ich arbeiten? Und es wäre auch noch toll, wenn ihr mir sagt, wo ich die Utensilien bekomme. Da ich direkt neben Hamburg wohne sollte das ja kein problem sein.

Hat irgendjemand einen Vorschlag wie ich das machen soll? Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Es gab ja mal einen Thread wo einer sein gemaltes Bild hier gezeigt hatte, war irgend son Gnom oder so. Hab den Thread aber nicht wiedergefunden.

Also...thx 4 help


Mondryx


----------



## ~ηуρнє~ (14. Oktober 2007)

Hmm naja ich würde sagn ,( so machs ich halt immer) dass du zuerst die Wand weiß weiselst! Danach große Flächen mit Wandfarbe ausmalst die kleineren Sachen kannste auch mit normalen Wasserfarben machen! ( hört sich komisch an ich weiß ) das funktioniert bei mir aber immer.
Naja so wie Konturen zb kannste mit dennen machen! 
Und Pinsel naja hmm für große Flächen gibt es kleine rollen oder auch größere Pinsel und für die kleineren Sachen würde ich kleine normal Pinsel nehmen!

Mfg
~Nyphe~

Ps.: Wennste ein schwiegrieres Motiv hast würde ich vorschlagen du machst dir mit einfachen Belistifte einen Raster damit funktioniert dass auch total gut!


----------



## Avyn (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich würds mit Volltonfarbe machen... Gibts im jedem Baumarkt und ist ja eigentlich wie Wandfarbe nur dass es die nicht in solchen Dosen gibt sondern in wiederverschraubbaren Plastikflaschen. Das Zeug lässt sich auch ganz gut mischen.

Ich fänd ein Foto davon ganz interessant wenn du's fertig hast. Ich bin immer neugierig wenn's um sowas geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Oktober 2007)

danke erstmal für die tipps. das mitm raster kannte ich schon aus der schule...kunst und so^^ dann werd ich morgen wohl mal den baumarkt stürmen und mich mit kleinen rollen pinsln und farbe eindecken.

und ja, ich werde ein foto machen wenns fertig ist^^


----------



## Veasha (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich selber hab auf meiner Wand nur mit Bleistift gezeichnet (und etwas Kohlestifte)-- da ich aber auch auf Leinwänden male, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Ölfarben, die man ja jetzt schon fast überall kaufen kann, sich dafür auch super eignen. 

Würde mich auch freuen, dass Du das dann mal postest wenns fertig ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~ηуρнє~ (14. Oktober 2007)

Och ja ein foto von deinem Kunstwerk wäre super toll! 

Mfg
~Nyphe~


----------



## Gutgolf LeMagier (15. Oktober 2007)

Also weiß grundieren würd ich es auf jeden fall, und zur Farbe ... ich würde evtl Plakatfarbe nehmen, also diese farbtuben wie es sie in jeder schule gibt, oder Acryl, aber wenn Acryl, dann stark verdünnt.

Ach ja, und n Foto wär echt naise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab das mit Acrylfarben gemacht bzw. von einer Freundin machen lassen.
Kam sehr gut raus wie ich finde, die Belichtung auf dem Bild ist etwas scheisse, ich würde ein neues machen aber ich hab hier n bisschen umgeräumt und die Ecke steht grade ziemlich voll.
Fazit: Acryl bringt leuchtende Farben und es macht wohl auch Spaß damit zu arbeiten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (15. Oktober 2007)

Gutgolf schrieb:


> ich würde evtl Plakatfarbe nehmen, also diese farbtuben wie es sie in jeder schule gibt



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat meine Freundin diese Farbe benutzt. Das sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein bisschen dunkel, weil das ein Kellerzimmer ist - also nur künstlich belichtet.


----------



## Regesas (15. Oktober 2007)

Wenns danach so aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

